# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  φλωροκάναρο

## mixalisss

καλημέρα σε οοοοοοοολη τη παρέα!!! προχθές παραδοξος  μου χάρισε ο θείος μ ένα αρσενικο φλορο εκτροφής. είναι ένα πανέμορφο πράσινο πουλάκι. εκτρέφει πολύ καιρο και του ζήτησαν ένα γιατί θελω να κανω φέτος φλοροκαναρα. απλα δεν ξερω τιποτα για αυτή την αναπαραγωγή. τι χρωμα καναρα 8α του βάλω? πόσο καιρο θα τα εχω με το χώρισμα? τη διατροφή θα ακολουθήσω ? το φλορακι είναι 2 αιτών και δεν εχει ξαναζεβγαρωσει. μπορεί κάποιο να με βοηθήσει???

----------


## mitsman

Μιχάλη θα τα βαλεις με χωρισμα αλλα με οπτικη επαφη..... οταν ακουσεις τον φλώρο να μπιζάρει.... δηλαδη να κανει το χαρακτηριστικο μπζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζζ θα βαλεις φωλια στην καναρα, οταν την ξεκινησει θα τα ενωσεις τα πουλια!

Διατροφη ιδιαιτερα ενισχυμενη στον φλώρο σε σχεση με τα καναρινια!
Το χρωμα της καναρας ειναι δικη σου επιλογη!

----------


## kostaskirki

Γειά σου πατριώτη. Αυτά που σου λέει ο mitsman είναι σωστά το μόνο που θα πρόσθετα είναι να του παρέχεις αυγό και αυγότροφη καθημερινά.

----------


## mixalisss

ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά για τις συμβουλες.  εγώ θέλω να του βάλω λευκό θηλυκό αλα μήπως μια πράσινη του γυαλισει περισσότερο ? και με το θέμα διατροφή όταν τα ενώσω να τους έχω τροφή για ήμερα και για άγρια μαζί ???

----------


## kostaskirki

Μιχάλη οι περισσότεροι λένε πως σκουρη καναρα είναι καλύτερα. Πίστεψε όμως δεν θα ελεγα ότι ισχύει.  Παλαιότερα που ασχολούμουν με μουλους είχα βγάλει εύκολα και με λευκή καναρα. Εφόσον βέβαια ο φλώρος είναι εκτροφής και ηρεμο σαν πουλί.  Απο εκεί και έπειτα παίζει ρόλο να πειρωσουν μαζί τα πουλιά.  Σαν φαγητό εγώ τους είχα μετά αυτό του φλωριου. Αν έχεις σε άλλη ταιστρα της καναρας πάλι θα διαλέγει το άλλο που έχει περισσοτερους σπόρους και πιο λιπαρους.

----------


## mixalisss

και κάτι ακόμα. όταν το φλορακι πυρώσει αλλάζει κάτι στην εμφάνισή του?

----------


## johnakos32

Όχι δεν αλλαζει κατι απλα γριλλιζει συνεχως. Κανει ζζζζζριιιιιιζζνννννν.  Δαχτυλιδι εχει?

----------


## kostaskirki

Θα το καταλάβεις Μιχάλη.  Θα κατεβάζει φτερούγες θα τζιαρι και θα γίνει 'λευκή' η μύτη του.

----------


## mixalisss

α οκ γιατί κάτι ειχα ακούσει ότι τα χρώματα του γινονται πιο εντονα

α ωραία ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα!!

----------


## mixalisss

συνοψίζοντας την Δευτέρα αγοράζω μια νύφη τα βάζω σε ζευγαρόστρα με χώρισμα και καλή διατροφή κυρίως  στο φλωρακι και όταν πυρώσει βάζω φωλιά στη κανάρα και
 αφερώ το χώρισμα

----------


## Efthimis98

Ξέχασες του ενός μηνός καραντίνα, δεν παίζουμε με την υγεία... !! Και ταυτόχρονη διατροφική προετοιμασία!  :winky:

----------


## mixalisss

δεν θα ξεχνούσα το βασικότερο. απλά το πουλάκι μου το έδωσε ο θείος μου που το είχε και εκείνος προετοιμασμένο για αναπαραγωγή αλλά επειδή έκανε τα ζευγάρια του αυτό του περίσσεψε και μου το έδωσε!!!!!

----------


## jk21

προσεξε ομως και την προετοιμασια της καναρας ,εκτος αν ειναι εκτροφεα που θα μιλησεις μαζι του και θα μαθεις οτι εχει ηδη προετοιμαστει 

περι καραντινας ,να ξερεις οτι υπαρχει ενας λογος παραπανω για την τηρηση της ,οταν ειναι να ερθουν κοντα ,πουλια διαφορετικου ειδους 

Καθε ειδος κουβαλα πανω του μικροβιακο φορτιο ,σε ισορροπια με καλους μικροοργανισμους ,σε μη παθογονα κατασταση .Αν μερος αυτου του φορτιου ,με την επαφη (ταιστρες ,ποτιστρες ,κουτσουλιες ,σκονη απο το φτερωμα ) παει στον  αλλο οργανισμο ,υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανοτατα να συμπεριφερθει εκει ,ως παθογονο ,αφου ο αλλος ισως να μην εχει ετοιμα τα αντιστοιχα αντισωματα 

οσο αφορα μαλιστα το ιθαγενες εκτροφης που εχεις ,ακομα και η παρουσια στο ζωτικο χωρο που κατεχει ,ενος νεου πουλιου ,μπορει πολυ πιο ευκολα να το στρεσσαρει σε σχεση με το αν στη θεση του ηταν ενα καναρινι .Μην δινεις πολλες πιθανοτητες σε αυτο ,ειδικα αν πρωτα γνωριστουν απο λιγο πιο μακρια ,αλλα καλα ειναι να προσεξεις στην προσεγγιση τους

----------


## mixalisss

δηλαδή ποια θα ήταν η κατάλληλη προσέγγιση?
 :Confused0013:   :Confused0007:

----------


## jk21

ιδιος χωρος ,αλλα οχι εντελως διπλα .να ακουει το ενα το αλλο ,αλλα να ειναι σε αποσταση  .Δεν σου λεω για πολυ καιρο .Αν ειναι μαλιστα σχετικα κλειστος ο χωρος σου και δεν αεριζεται καλα ,το να τα βαλεις διπλα διπλα δεν ειναι καραντινα 

Μην αγχωνεσαι ,αλλα μην βιαζεσαι κιολας

----------


## gianniskilkis

Επίσης να τον προσέχεις ιδιαίτερα συχνά επειδή γίνεται πολύ επιθετικός ...

----------


## mixalisss

παιδιά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές!!! πραγματικα με βοηθήσατε πάρα πολύ. όλα λάθος θα τα έκανα

----------


## kaxiboy

καλημέρα σας παιδιά. Έχει κανείς εμπειρία από εκτροφή φλώρων και διασταυρώσεις αυτών με καναρίνια;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Γιωργο τι φλωρο εχεις αγριο η μετταλαξη?

----------


## kaxiboy

δεν έχω ακόμα αλλά με ενδιαφέρει να αποκτήσω

----------

